# Forward Stance Angles for newish rider?



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I've made it past the beginner rider mark, and have moved to the next level. I can do my turns pretty well (not carving) and keep my turns very narrow if I want, but on the steeps I do go a wider. 

I can zip along pretty well down the slope, and even attempt moguls here and there..

I practice turns back and forth with my hands cross behind my back to eliminate flailing arms syndrome that you see on new riders. I can usually do this rather well until I get alot more speed.

My current stance setup is +18 front and +6 back.

Id like to keep a forward stance as my board has a set back and I really didn't plan on riding switch just yet. Next year I'm going to ride switch until I'm doing just as well forward even with the set back (if possible)

So, just wondering what a novice rider should put on their forward stance angles? 

I always feel like the +18 is a bit forward for my first couple runs of the day till I feel adjusted. I also feel like it keeps my shoulders turned a bit more than they should be..


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

It seems as if new riders prefer a forward stance. I sure did. I'm 15-ducked now.

More importantly, we need video or at least pics of you riding with both arms crossed behind your back...


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

opps sorry, I meant to say hands clasped. :dunno:


----------

